# Anyone have a good idea on the year of my Jet bike?



## TIMBER RIDGE KUSTOMS (Nov 4, 2019)

Just picked this one up today and having trouble finding one like it on google etc to identify the yr. Any ideas? Was thinking 58 ish?


----------



## TIMBER RIDGE KUSTOMS (Nov 4, 2019)

Had truss rods and front fender light at one time


----------



## crankman3 (Nov 4, 2019)

I found this picture for ya, can't help you on the year.
I see your from Bluff City, nice town, I'm from Elizabethton now living in Ohio.
Have fun with your bike.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks later 1950's AMF-cwc; has later features, seat post wedge clamp, drop-outs, straight rear fork (chain stays).
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-roadmaster-jet-pilot.157763/


----------



## TIMBER RIDGE KUSTOMS (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks guys! I was thinking mid to late ‘50s but I just can’t find much info or pics on this one. I like it


----------

